# Czech Open 2013



## Ton (May 28, 2013)

The Czech Open 2013 is from 12-14 July if you register on the WCA pages for the Czech Open 2013 WCA registration for the Czech Open 2013

Please do not forget to register also on the Czech open site Czech open site fill in Rubik’s Cube as tournament

See also Czech open site for accommodations
And Travel info: travel-connection


Schedule


----------



## AvGalen (May 28, 2013)

That is 3 days full of competition awesomeness and 2 days (or nights) of driving right there


----------



## Ton (Jun 5, 2013)

Live results link 

Please note that in order to get discount, you need to register before 15th of June


----------



## BoltKey (Jun 5, 2013)

Shame there are so few speedcubers from the Czech Republic...


----------



## Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

Only a few days left that you can register with a discount...


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry Ton, but I am going to Austria just before this comp so I am not going to Czech Open this year


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 11, 2013)

Looking forward it


----------



## Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

Ton said:


> The Czech Open 2013 is from 12-14 July if you register on the WCA pages for the Czech Open 2013 WCA registration for the Czech Open 2013
> 
> Please do not forget to register also on the Czech open site Czech open site fill in Rubik’s Cube as tournament
> 
> ...



We have prolonged the deadline for discounts to 30th June

Organisation team Czech Open


----------



## lordblendi (Jul 12, 2013)

Marcell Endrey 5x5 bld WR: 6:26.86

I'm chatting with hungarian competitors, but the results will be up soon. Online results here: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=213&schedule=1


----------



## Ollie (Jul 12, 2013)

Congrats Marcell!


----------



## etshy (Jul 12, 2013)

Congratulations Marcell


----------



## Iggy (Jul 12, 2013)

Nicely done Marcell.


----------



## Ton (Jul 12, 2013)

lordblendi said:


> Marcell Endrey 5x5 bld WR: 6:26.86
> 
> I'm chatting with hungarian competitors, but the results will be up soon. Online results here: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=213&schedule=1




Scramble of the World Record:
D' U2 Bw' Uw Dw' D' Lw' Bw' Dw' Fw2 B Lw2 Rw' Fw Bw2 Dw Lw2 F Lw2 L D' Lw' Rw Uw' U' R' Bw' Lw' U2 L2 Fw2 B Lw2 D' R' Fw2 L' Dw' Fw2 L' Rw' Bw' Lw2 R2 B2 Lw Rw2 Fw' Dw' Uw2 F R' Dw' Bw U Lw' Dw' Fw2 B2 R


----------

